# Ed Brown Kobra Carry vs DW V-Bob?



## gerunis45 (Dec 21, 2016)

I have a Brown and a DW Specialist. I believe DW just might be one of the most underrated values in production 1911s.
I’m extremely happy with both my Brown SFs (after warranty replacement of entire firearm) and my DW Specialist.
One very important note on my DW is the trigger. I have quiet a few very nice 1911s. I feel my Baers have the best triggers -in my opinion, followed by my Springfield Pro, then my DW Specialist. Followed by my EB SF. All have incredible triggers and these are my assessments and opinions. I’m not comparing which triggers are lighter, but the crispness, reset, etc of each gun.

I’m in love with the Brown Kobra series yet I really like DW V-Bob.
Even so - does anyone have both or have considerable trigger time on both? Other than cosmetics, can someone offer their opinion and comparison as objective as possible???
Yes, Value is important, but Value and price can be completely different animals. If I were only looking at the price tags, it would be a no brainer.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have owned two Brown Special Forces (stainless) 1911s in years past. I have also previously owned a Dan Wesson Valor (45 ACP in stainless) and a VBOB with the black finish in 45 ACP. And, I've also owned a 9mm Springfield Custom Shop 1911 years ago as well.

I personally like 5" 1911s more than the smaller sized ones. The VBOB that I previously owned was the first time I bought a 1911 that wasn't a govt sized model. I loved the VBOB, but just found that I like the recoil impulse of the 5" models more.

I will say that the stainless 5" Valor was my favorite of the 12 different 1911s I have owned over the years. I actually preferred the feel of the DW Valor over the two Ed Browns I've had, as well as the Springer Custom Shop Gun.

Yes, the fit of the Brown was a little better than the Valor, visually... When you looked how the extractor fit to the slide and the slide to frame fit. Not much different, but a tiny bit better. Still, I honestly preferred the Valor.

I wanted to buy the Kobra Karry over the VBOB at the time I bought the VBOB. But, after finding a place that actually had both guns in stock, I went back and forth on the two guns. I found the front strap of the Kobra to not be aggressive enough - especially compared to the checkering of the VBOB. 

I'd get the VBOB, if you want the smaller sized 1911. Just my opinion....


----------

